# D:! no more LinearPower 'til 2005 D:!



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, its official. i'd heard a rumor that LP was moving its base of operations from the west coast to the east coast. well, its true. i sent them an email about ordering (finally i've got the cash) my 2.2HV and DPS200, well, here's the response i got.

"
Jeff.
We are in the process of moving our factory from California to the Eastern
USA, so we are not accepting any new orders until 2005.
Thank you for your interest in our Linear Power products.
Sam

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Jeff H*****
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Friday, November 12, 2004 3:01 PM
Subject: pricing on a 2.2HV & DPS200


I’m interested in purchasing a pair of amps from you guys (got glowing reviews from my friend, who owns a 2.2HV to run his Adire Koda components (he’s also looking to get a DPS200, for his tweeters, full bi-amped front stage)



My mailing address is:



<mailing address censored>



I can also be contacted at any time @ <cellphone # removed, i dont want everone on the forums calling me>



Thanks



Jeff H***** (i dont even want you knowing my last name lol)


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

When in 2005 will they be taking orders again?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Try and see if you can get a dealer/distributors contact info and see if they have any in stock. Usually some distributors will carry a limited stock and you might be lucky. Also try Ebay or a few other car audio forum "Classifieds" section. Here are a few:

Car Sound and Performance
Sound Domain


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, in all reality, 2005 is only a month away. it shouldnt be too bad. i dont think they'd stop selling amps entirely for 5 months or more (from what i understand, they started moving last month, which is why it took them 3 weeks to respond to my email). the only way im going through a distributor is if they'll match the price i'd pay through LP factory direct. otherwise, i can wait another month or two....hell, i've already waited 3 months.

its no biggie.

in the mean time, i'll have plenty of time to set up my fiberglass in the trunk (only this time, i'll have to make some cardboard models of the LP's, so i can position them where i want them)....order and pay for my Cadence, and maybe order those ES620Z's that i want so bad (but really cant justify spending $500 on components...and yes, $500 is the discounted price :/)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dammit all, I was going to order a pair of 2.2HVs. Guess I gotta wait.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i'll be sending another email this week, finding out when i CAN place my order...cause at this point, its all thats holding me back


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Jasper said:


> ...but really cant justify spending $500 on components...and yes, $500 is the discounted price...


I thought the same thing, then I got my DynAudio 240gts (quite a bit more than 5 bills too)....glad I put forward the investment...well worth it, prolly the best part of my entire system besides the DLS A3 amps...


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

btw, how much where the 2.2's selling for? When i lived in gainesville a local shop used to carry them and the owner used to always try and puch them on me. Being the moron that i was i judged them on their looks and size and went with soundstream picasso's instead. Now i know better and i can't even get a hold of them anymore. Damnit all to hell..........


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

$384 shipped factory direct, at least that's what mine was


I love that ugly little bastard, it seems like every day I second guess the Cadence and wonder if I should have got 2 more 2.2hvs for the Brahma, bridge one to each coil....it'd be magic.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> $384 shipped factory direct, at least that's what mine was
> 
> 
> I love that ugly little bastard, it seems like every day I second guess the Cadence and wonder if I should have got 2 more 2.2hvs for the Brahma, bridge one to each coil....it'd be magic.


Do it do it do it do it do it do it do it DO IT!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Spending another $800 for a possible ever so slight improvement in sound doesn't exactly peak my interest right now


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

^BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Spending another $800 for a possible ever so slight improvement in sound doesn't exactly peak my interest right now


The infinite problem with audio gear... where to draw the line.


----------

